# Abo über 0180-Nummern: Anbieter verzichtet auf Geld und Klage



## sascha (20 März 2010)

> Abo über 0180-Nummern: Anbieter verzichtet auf Geld und Klage
> 
> Wer beim Anruf auf eine 0180-Nummer die falschen Tasten drückt, kann sich ein teures Abo einfangen. Zumindest, wenn er sich nicht wehrt.
> 
> Es ist ein neues Geschäftsmodell: Seit mehreren Monaten bieten einzelne Firmen - so etwa die NEXT ID - ein sogenanntes "Voice Abo" oder auch "Festnetz-Abo" über Telefon an. Der Kunde ruft dabei eine vergleichsweise preisgünstige 0180-Nummer an. Wenn er dann bestimmte Tasten - etwa die 1 und die 9 - an seinem Telefon drückt, beginnt ein Abonnement: Der Dienste-Anbieter belastet ihm fortan alle paar Tage einen bestimmten Geldbetrag. (...)



Abo über 0180-Nummern: Anbieter verzichtet auf Geld und Klage: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2010)

*AW: Abo über 0180-Nummern: Anbieter verzichtet auf Geld und Klage*

:respekt:

Wer auch immer das erreicht hat: Weiter so!!! Wir haben hier ja lange genug vor dieser neuen Gefahr gewarnt. Hoffentlich nehmen das auch ein paar Medien zur Kenntnis.
Prima, prima, prima!

PS: Die wir-tricksen-die-Bundesnetzagentur-aus-Atlas-Interactive bietet das auch an.


----------



## anne9 (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abo über 0180-Nummern: Anbieter verzichtet auf Geld und Klage*

Bei frühzeitiger Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur (mit Einreichen von Fotos der zur Bewerbung genutzten Videotextseiten mit irreführenden Preisangaben) haben die Anbieter gleich auf die Berechnung von 5 der 7 ausgelösten Abos verzichtet.

Also schnell sein!!!!!!!


----------

